# Burlap on pines



## Zac (Dec 5, 2005)

A factory where I do some tree work has many large pine trees that have burlap wrapped around the trunk. These are definately not newly planted. I asked some of my coworkers "why the burlap?", but all they told me is that it protects the tree, they don't speak english well, so I did not press why, or how. just wondering if anyone might know anything about this.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 6, 2005)

Usually thin barked trees like Maples get trunks wrapped in winter to protect them from sun scald. This is a first if they are indeed Pine trees, they don't suffer from this.

Let me ask a few questions, are they Pine trees or another type of evergreen species??? Is the main stem wrapped ?? Or is the whole tree partially or fully wrapped in burlap??

The only evergreen species I have ever seen wrapped in burlap is Arborvitae this is to protect them from dry winter winds or if they are planted next to a busy highway to protect the foliage from de-icing salt spray thrownn up by vehicles.

Larry


----------



## Kate Butler (Dec 6, 2005)

Or, an equally likely possibility - that the burlap was left on the rootball when planted and the burlap aboveground is the remains where it was tied/wrapped around the trunk.


----------



## Zac (Dec 6, 2005)

They are Austrian pines, the burlap appears to be new, where as the trees seem to have been there a while. The burlap is loosely wrapped and is wrapped 3/4 of the way to the top of the trees. The burlap begins about a foot off the ground so the base is not wrapped at all. They are fairly close to a very busy road, but not in danger of getting sprayed with salt.


----------



## Kate Butler (Dec 7, 2005)

Deeply weird!


----------



## Zac (Dec 18, 2005)

Okay, I finally found out the reason for the burlap. It was an experiment to see if it deters sap suckers. It apparently worked, but not well enough to make a significant difference.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 18, 2005)

I once used an old Tshirt; burlap's better. Wrapping trunks can change bird behavior, but is a short-term treetment.


----------



## B.Secord (Dec 21, 2005)

For our feather friends, we use streamers, we are lucky enough not to have to them knocking on the trees year round. The question that I have for you all is, are sap suckers a protected species in the US, or is it a sstate issue?
If it doesn't get any colder up here, the little wood-peckers may fly up early.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 22, 2005)

B.Secord said:


> , are sap suckers a protected species in the US, or is it a sstate issue? .


not federally protected that I know of.


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 22, 2005)

There are 4 basic species of sapsuckers...Williamson, Red-Naped, Red-Breasted and Yellow-Bellied, the MOST LIKELY method of control is shiny strips (yellow plastic strips can also work) or pie pans. The removal of sap from wounded areas (to reduce draw potential) ia also recommended. Burlap isn't really recommened as they just tend to move to unprotected areas of the tree. And yes, ALL 4 main species ARE protected.


----------



## B.Secord (Dec 22, 2005)

The suckers we have here are the yellow-bellied variety,somewhat like our politicians. The question I have is why are they drawn to a specific tree, is it that the tree is infected with a insect they find tasty OR are they intelligent enough to knock some holes in a coniferous tree, which in turn causes the sap to drip outand in turn traps the insects ?
Sorry I am off topic, if I where to rap a tree with any type fabric I would probably get to remove it next year. The problem we have here is rodents, I have an adversion to creating nesting areas for rodents. Our rodents are currently just off welfare, they won't move any further than they have to to fill their bellies, hence they eat the bark.:bang:


----------



## treeseer (Dec 22, 2005)

I hung a suet feeder near a little oak that a yellowbellied used to visit. Now s/he visits the suet feeder.


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 23, 2005)

B.Secord said:


> The question I have is why are they drawn to a specific tree, is it that the tree is infected with a insect they find tasty OR are they intelligent enough to knock some holes in a coniferous tree, which in turn causes the sap to drip outand in turn traps the insects ?



They use specific trees to mark their 'range' . The health of the tree is not an issue. Yes.. they do use their sap 'wells' to draw insects that they then feed on. There is considerable debate on their impact on the overall health of the trees they attack. Most agree the trees rarely die as a result of sapsucker attack, however some believe that the sap 'wells' can become a vector for fungal/ bacterial entry i.e. heartwood rot, etc. These birds are 'cavity nesters' they prefer trees already infected with heartwood rot to excavate their cavity nests. This means poplars and such are prime nesting trees. Their activity has been noted in over 275 tree species.


----------

